# Meerforelle oder Bachforelle



## Philippm (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Meerforellenexperten!

Ich wollte gerne fragen, ob der Fisch auf dem Foto eine Bachforelle oder Meerforelle ist
Die Forelle wurde in einem Fluss in Nordrhein-Westfalen gefangen und war ca. 50 cm lang.


----------



## Philippm (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

Hier noch ein Foto!


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

ich denke es ist eine mefo 
ich kann die roten punkte nicht sehen |bigeyesvielleicht liege ich auch falsch 
lg andre


----------



## weserwaller (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

Eine Bachforelle ist das.
Meerforellen sind Silber
Guck doch mal zwischen Bauch und Brustflosse da sind auch rote Punkte.


----------



## MefoProf (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

Moin,

schwer zu sagen, aber ich meine bei einigen Punkten ganz schwach einige rote Umrandungen sehen zu können. 


Wenn der Fisch jetzt vor kurzem gefangen wurde, würde das auch eher für Bafo sprechen, denn die Färbung ist ja schon ziemlich ausgeprägt. Von daher tendiere ich eher zu ner Bachforelle.

#h


----------



## wäcki (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

denk auch das eine bachforelle is...auf dem zweiten bild kann man über dem ende der bauchflosse rote punkte erkennen

gruß wäcki


----------



## fantazia (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Meerforellen sind Silber


Aber nicht im Laichkleid.


----------



## goeddoek (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> schwer zu sagen, aber ich meine bei einigen Punkten ganz schwach einige rote Umrandungen sehen zu können.
> 
> ...




Jepp - seh ich auch so. Rote Punkte - wenn auch nicht viele - sind vorhanden und wenn das Bild aktuell ist dürfte es keine Mefo sein


----------



## weserwaller (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



fantazia schrieb:


> Aber nicht im Laichkleid.


Nur ist nun keine Laichzeit :q


----------



## Philippm (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

Hey, danke für die schnellen Antworten. 
Zur Info: die Forelle wurde letzte Woche gefangen und hatte rote Punkte.

Für eine Meerforelle würde jedoch die Größe sprechen.

MfG

Philipp


----------



## Bellyboater (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Nur ist nun keine Laichzeit :q



Man gut, dass die nicht schon angefangen haben mit dem Aufstieg|uhoh:


----------



## weserwaller (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Man gut, dass die nicht schon angefangen haben mit dem Aufstieg|uhoh:


der Laichaufstieg begint laut meinem Biobuch frühestens im Januar und  kann sich bis zum Späten Mai hinziehen


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



Philippm schrieb:


> Hey, danke für die schnellen Antworten.
> Zur Info: die Forelle wurde letzte Woche gefangen und hatte rote Punkte.
> 
> Für eine Meerforelle würde jedoch die Größe sprechen.
> ...


denn ist es auf jedenfall eine bachforelle #6die bachforellen können auch 
ganz schön groß werden 
schöner fisch habt ihr gefangen PETRI HEIL dazu 
lg andre


----------



## Hecht1981 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

hallo es ist eine zu 99 prozent see/meerforelle !! hatte das tema letztes jahr in unserem verein.es gab riesen stress deswegen. see/meerf. mindestmass 50 . und bach 35cm. bei uns.


----------



## gallus (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

Für´n Mefo-Aufsteiger wär die Trutte wohl n bissle dürr,
klare Bafo..

Petri!


----------



## weserwaller (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



Hecht1981 schrieb:


> hallo es ist eine zu 99 prozent see/meerforelle !! hatte das tema letztes jahr in unserem verein.es gab riesen stress deswegen. see/meerf. mindestmass 50 . und bach 35cm. bei uns.



|peinlich


----------



## Bellyboater (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



weserwaller schrieb:


> der Laichaufstieg begint laut meinem Biobuch frühestens im Januar und  kann sich bis zum Späten Mai hinziehen



Dann erklär mir mal bitte warum die Schonzeit vom 1. Oktober bis zum 31. Dezember geht?


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



weserwaller schrieb:


> der Laichaufstieg begint laut meinem Biobuch frühestens im Januar und kann sich bis zum Späten Mai hinziehen


man o man kauf dir mal ein anderes buch |supergri die ersten sind schon beim aufstieg  so und nun ist schluß 
lg andre


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal bitte warum die Schonzeit vom 1. Oktober bis zum 31. Dezember geht?


:vik::vik:jetzt gehts los:vik::vik:


----------



## Bungo (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

Denke auch Bachforelle.
Habe auch schon einige Bachforellen ohne Rote Punkte gefangen.
Je nach Art sehen auch die Bafos anders aus.
Manche haben mehr, manche weniger Punkte, manche viele Rote, manche gar keine.


----------



## weserwaller (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal bitte warum die Schonzeit vom 1. Oktober bis zum 31. Dezember geht?



Erklär du mir erstmal warum Fischereirecht Länderecht ist und jedes unserer 16 Bundesländer seine Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße nach Lust und Laune bestimmen kann ???


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



Hecht1981 schrieb:


> hallo es ist eine zu 99 prozent see/meerforelle !! hatte das tema letztes jahr in unserem verein.es gab riesen stress deswegen. see/meerf. mindestmass 50 . und bach 35cm. bei uns.


 was hat das mit den mindesmass zutun #cwenn sie rote punkte hat ist es ne bachforelle aus die maus |supergri es gibt sogar bachforellen die über 50cm sind lg andre


----------



## gallus (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

Eben,
und das gezeigte Exemplar hat mindestens 2 Rote.
Eine über der Spitze der Bauchflosse und eine über der Mitte der Afterflosse.

-BaFo-!!


----------



## Bellyboater (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Erklär du mir erstmal warum Fischereirecht Länderecht ist und jedes unserer 16 Bundesländer seine Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße nach Lust und Laune bestimmen kann ???



Was hat das jetzt damit zu tun? Fakt ist nun mal das die ersten Aufsteiger schon in den Flüssen sind.

Siehe hier 
1. Klick
2. Klick
3. Klick


----------



## Hecht1981 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

bei uns sehen 60 prozent der see/ merr forelle so aus. lang gezogen dünn und ein dreieckigen schwanz. dazu kommt noch das sie ein teil der roten punkte nach dem töten verschwinden. ich weiss es mein bester freund ist fischwirt und züchtet sie. die art sollte meines erachtens  nicht mehr besetzt werden .die verwechslung ist zu gross.mfg


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

*Fisch-Hitparade Bachforelle*

schaut damal rein |supergrida könnt ihr klamotten sehen |bigeyes


----------



## weserwaller (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt damit zu tun?



Ich sollte dir doch erklären warum die Schonzeiten so liegen wie sie liegen oder nicht ?!

Aufsteigen tun sie ja wohl zum laichen und danach schaut sie nun mal nicht aus.


----------



## weserwaller (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> *Fisch-Hitparade Bachforelle*
> 
> schaut damal rein |supergrida könnt ihr klamotten sehen |bigeyes



http://www.ruhrpottangler.de/mediac/400_0/media/Bachforelle.jpg


----------



## Hecht1981 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

ich habe es auch nicht geglaubt und habe deswegen untermassige see/merr forellen im fangbuch eingetragen, und das gab stress.ist nur meine meinung dazu.mfg


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



Philippm schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Foto!


 ich habe eben bei googel mal reingeschaut :g1000%ist es eine bachforelle 
lg andre


----------



## Hecht1981 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

ich habe keine lust mehr zu diskutieren.ich habe eine mappe voll mit berichten und bildern . musste ich mir zusammenstellen. trotzdem wünsche ich allen viel petry heil.mfg


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Ich sollte dir doch erklären warum die Schonzeiten so liegen wie sie liegen oder nicht ?!
> 
> Aufsteigen tun sie ja wohl zum laichen und danach schaut sie nun mal nicht aus.


 auch das sieht du total verkehrt |supergriklar sehen die mefos so aus wenn sie aufsteigen 
 wie oft werden in der ostsee braune fische gefangen 
bevor sie aufsteigen verlieren sie ihr geiles silbernes schuppenkleid in der ostsee 
und nicht erst im bach 
das wer ja denn ne schnelle beute für die geier :g
lg andre


----------



## weserwaller (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> auch das sieht du total verkehrt |supergriklar sehen die mefos so aus wenn sie aufsteigen
> wie oft werden in der ostsee braune fische gefangen
> bevor sie aufsteigen verlieren sie ihr geiles silbernes schuppenkleid in der ostsee
> und nicht erst im bach
> ...



Nein war ja auch nicht auf die Färbung sondern auf den Ernährungszustand bezogen .
Die Laichwanderung der Mefo gestalltet sich ja so.

1. Farbe wechseln 
2 losschwimmen
3 während dessen fett fressen 
4 am ziel angekommen ablaichen 
5 zurück ins Meer 
6 wieder bisschen was zunehmen und silber werden


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



Hecht1981 schrieb:


> bei uns sehen 60 prozent der see/ merr forelle so aus. lang gezogen dünn und ein dreieckigen schwanz. dazu kommt noch das sie ein teil der roten punkte nach dem töten verschwinden. ich weiss es mein bester freund ist fischwirt und züchtet sie.





Hecht1981 schrieb:


> ich habe es auch nicht geglaubt und habe deswegen untermassige see/merr forellen im fangbuch eingetragen, und das gab stress.ist nur meine meinung dazu.mfg



Du scheinst ja ein echter Spezialist zu sein. Wieso gab es den Streß??? Hast du Schuppen aufgehoben und später einen Gentest gemacht? Selbst der würde dir nix nützen. Im übrigen, Bachforellen und Meerforellen an der Größe unterscheiden zu wollen ist ja nun echt Firlefanz.




Hecht1981 schrieb:


> die art sollte meines erachtens  nicht mehr besetzt werden .die verwechslung ist zu gross.mfg



Das ist einer der schönsten Sätze die ich jemals im Anglerboard gelesen habe. Du hast völlig recht. Man sollte Bach- und Meerforellen nicht mehr besetzen, denn die Verwechslungsgefahr ist einfach zu groß. Ganz wichtig wäre ebenso auch die entsprechenden Lachswiederansiedlungsprojekte zu stoppen, denn auch bei Salmo Salar kann es zu Verwechslungen kommen und man kann ja sowas keinem Petrijünger zumuten. Vielleicht müßte man auch drüber nachdenken Barsch und Zander zu verbieten, weil die durchaus vorhandene Ähnlichkeit unter Umständen den einen oder anderen Petrijünger überfordern könnte. Da liegt noch viel Arbeit vor uns....


Achja, im übrigen ist der Fisch des TEs eine Bachforelle. Petri.


----------



## Grönländer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

@Hecht 1981: See- und Meerforellen sind übrigens nicht das Gleiche  ...kann man bei deiner Schreibweise glatt falschverstehen...
Meines Erachtens bekommen gefärbte Meerforellen auch keine roten Punkte...denke das spricht doch eindeutig für eine Bachforelle...


----------



## Hecht1981 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

ich könnte dir eine seeforelle mit rotenpunkten zeigen.ich fange sehr viele forellen bei uns nur einige haben halt so eine blöde färbung.und im netz muss man lange suchen bis man genau die  forelle als seeforelle findet. in unserer region ist es halt so.ich habe es auch nicht glauben wollen genau wie ihr.


----------



## Grönländer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

...bei der Seeforelle können rote Punkte ja auch sein...die Frage ist allerdings nicht, ob Seeforelle oder Bachforelle, sondern ob MEERforelle oder Bachforelle...und See- und Meerforelle sind nunmal nicht das Gleiche...


----------



## Hecht1981 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

das problemen liegt auch in denn verschiedenen regionen. der gleiche fisch wird woanders anders benant.z.b.renken,maränen usw. egal. ist eine sehr schöne forelle und schuss!!


----------



## Hecht1981 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

schluss!!


----------



## Moe (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/text_und_tips/bio_und_wissen/stammbaum_der_meerforelle.html

Also kein "Schluss" 
Haben aufsteigende Meerforellen ganz sicher keine roten Punkte?
Diese hat mindestens 5 davon....#c


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



Hecht1981 schrieb:


> das problemen liegt auch in denn verschiedenen regionen. der gleiche fisch wird woanders anders benant.z.b.renken,maränen usw. egal. ist eine sehr schöne forelle und schuss!!



Nein, das Problem liegt bei dir. Meer- und Seeforelle werden in unterschiedlichen Regionen nicht unterschiedlich benannt.


----------



## Elfredo82 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

Es ist mal wieder unglaublich hier, hätte nicht die einfache Antwort Bafo gereicht.


----------



## GarstigerKot (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

|bigeyesleute habt ihr euch vieleicht schon mal die frage gestellt, ob in diesem fluss überhaupt mefo´s aufsteigen können???|muahah:
und bei uns wurden schon bachfo´s von 10pfund gefangen|rolleyes
nur leider ich nicht#d(lenne finnentrop)

mfg christian


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

Das ist ne Bachforelle. Punkt und aus.
Die Seeforelle wär silberner und hätte wie die Meerforelle sicher keine roten Punkte (die auf dem 2. Bild deutlich zu erkennen sind).

Was den Aufstieg angeht:


weserwaller schrieb:


> der Laichaufstieg begint laut meinem Biobuch frühestens im Januar und  kann sich bis zum Späten Mai hinziehen


In diesem Punkt ist das Buch einfach veraltet, schlecht recherchiert oder vermutlich beides.
Aktuell werden in Iffezheim am Rheinkraftwerk täglich Meerforellen und Lachse in der Kontrollreuse gefangen. Der Aufstieg ist aktuell in vollem Gange, bzw. schon weit vorangeschritten (650km von der Küste entfernt).
Sicherlich wird erst im Oktober/ November gelaicht - aber genau deswegen sind die schon längst im Rhein.


----------



## Philippm (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

Ich wollte keine riesen Diskussion starten  , nicht streiten!
Bleibt doch beim Thema und begründet, warum es eine BaFo ist oder warum eine MeFo.
Danke! :vik:


----------



## Sneep (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

Hallo, 

Bei dem Fisch auf dem Foto handelt es sich um eine Bachforelle!

Begründung: 
- Zahlreiche rote Flecken
- Die schwarzen Flecken sind vielfach umrandet.

In díesem Fall ist die Artbestimmung klar.

Vom Grundsatz her sind BF und MF oft jedoch kaum zu unterscheiden.

Das ist nicht verwunderlich, denn es handelt sich um eine Art (Salmo Trutta). 

Es sind jeweils nur 2 unterschiedliche Varianten. 
Oder anders gesagt, die BF ist eine MF die nicht mehr wandert.

Beide Varianten paaren miteinander. 
Ein Teil der jungen Forellen wandert dann im Frühjahr als Smolt ins Meer ab und wird zur Meerforelle. 
Dabei ist es unerheblich, ob ihre Eltern beides BF oder beides MF oder gemischt BF und MF waren. Was den Anteil an Forellen bestimmt, die zu MF werden ist noch nicht ganz geklärt. Vermutlich wandern aus sehr dichten Beständen mehr Tiere ab.

Wenn es sich aber um eine Art handelt, so gibt es keine "harten" Erkennungsmerkmale wie zum Beispiel das Pflugscharbein, Stellung der Flossen oder Schuppenzahlen usw.

Es bleibt beim Unterscheiden nur noch die Färbung übrig.
Wer aber weiß, wie unterschiedlich schon BF aus verschiedenen Gewässern aussehen, kann erahnen, das die Färbung immer das unsicherste Merkmal ist. 

Dazu wechselt die MF auch noch ihr Aussehen beim Laichaufstieg.

Im Meer sind die Tiere silberfarben, mit kleinen, lose sitzenden Schuppen und schwarzen Flecken. 

Im Süßwasser wechseln sie dann auf ihr Laichkleid. Sie haben dann einen dunkelbraunen Rücken. Zu den Flanken hin wird das Braun immer heller. Dazu viele,* unregelmäßig* geformte schwarze Flecken, die *nicht **umrandet *sind.
Es gibt keine roten Punkte.

Im Seekleid wird die MF häufig mit RbF verwechselt. Eine MF hat jedoch niemals Rücken und Schwanzflosse schwarz bepunktet.

Noch eine Bemerkung zu den Wanderzeiten. MF trifft man praktisch das ganze Jahr über im Süßwasser an. Zurzeit steigen MF auf, die schon vollständig im Hochzeitskleid stehen.

Übrigens, falls eine  Forelle keine rote Fettflosse hat, war es auch keine, sondern vermutlich ein Lachs.

mfg

sneeP


----------



## Strumbi (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

Hi,

definitiv eine Bachforelle. Der Stamm bei uns ist aus dem Altrhein (Oberrhein). Sehen genau gleich aus.
Haben eine Größe bis 70cm .
Gruß Strumbi


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



Philippm schrieb:


> Ich wollte keine riesen Diskussion starten  , nicht streiten!
> Bleibt doch beim Thema und begründet, warum es eine BaFo ist oder warum eine MeFo.
> Danke! :vik:


 
Also, es ist eine BaFo, weil es eine BaFo ist |supergri


----------



## Bernd Demmert (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

Petrie zu der schönen Bachforelle, es ist keine Meerforelle


----------



## Maok (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

Es ist eine Bachforelle. Begründungen wurden schon genug gegeben, brauch ich nich auch noch.


----------



## Zacharias Zander (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

Ganz klar ne Bachforelle !!!
Zu geil die Diskussion wann der Aufstieg beginnt!|uhoh:


----------



## Reverend Mefo (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Ganz klar ne Bachforelle !!!
> Zu geil die Diskussion wann der Aufstieg beginnt!|uhoh:



Recht hast Du! Schönreden macht anscheinend auch Spass :q!

Danke an Sneep noch mal für die schönen Erläuterung! Leider stimmt der Punkt Mefo Refo mit der Rückenflosse nicht, da haben Mefos nämlich auch Punkte, jedoch nicht auf der Schwanzflosse, wi eDU schon gesagt hast.

Und dem Themenstaretr ein Petri zur schönen Bachforelle :vik:


----------



## Tobsn (4. August 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

Moin,

mal ganz unabhängig davon, ob die Gräte jetzt rote, grüne oder wwasweißich für Punkte hat, handelt es sich bei dem Fisch eindeutig um eine besetzte Bachforelle. Sehr schön zu erkennen auf dem zweiten Foto, ist die "angeknabberte" Schwanzflosse, die eine Meerforelle nur "nach" der Laichzeit und meist auch in anderer Form aufweist. Diese Verstümmelungen bekommen Besatzfische in den Zuchtbecken, an deren Betonboden sie sich die Flossen aufschürfen. 
Was die Unterschiede zwischen Bach-, Meer- und Seeforelle angeht, ist festzustellen, dass es sich bei allen drei Formen um die selbe Fischart handelt, deren genetisches Material identisch ist. Rote Punkte sind hingegen nicht immer ein zuverlässiger Indikator, da auch hier Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen.

T


----------



## testo (7. August 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> mal ganz unabhängig davon, ob die Gräte jetzt rote, grüne oder wwasweißich für Punkte hat, handelt es sich bei dem Fisch eindeutig um eine besetzte Bachforelle. Sehr schön zu erkennen auf dem zweiten Foto, ist die "angeknabberte" Schwanzflosse, die eine Meerforelle nur "nach" der Laichzeit und meist auch in anderer Form aufweist. Diese Verstümmelungen bekommen Besatzfische in den Zuchtbecken, an deren Betonboden sie sich die Flossen aufschürfen.
> Was die Unterschiede zwischen Bach-, Meer- und Seeforelle angeht, ist festzustellen, dass es sich bei allen drei Formen um die selbe Fischart handelt, deren genetisches Material identisch ist. Rote Punkte sind hingegen nicht immer ein zuverlässiger Indikator, da auch hier Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen.
> ...



so isses...


----------



## zesch (7. August 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

die Schwanzflosse ist in den meisten Fällen ein gutes Erkennungsmerkmal...

Mefos und nicht eindeutig als Lachs zu erkennende Fische kann auch daran gut unterscheiden...ab einer gewissen Größe

ich zumindest so ~ ab 40cm, da ist dann sehr gut zu erkennen, ob es ein "Dauergast" oder ein Fisch auf der Durchreise ist

...egal in welchem Farbkleid...


+ das ist eine Bafo

schaut mal in mein Album...alles Fische aus der Lippe + einem Bach der in die Lippe (NRW) fliesst.... hier wird der Unterschied direkt klar...

...und wer sich garnicht sicher ist:

wieder schwimmen lassen tut keinem weh....

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Sneep (7. August 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



zesch schrieb:


> die Schwanzflosse ist in den meisten Fällen ein gutes Erkennungsmerkmal...
> 
> Mefos und nicht eindeutig als Lachs zu erkennende Fische kann auch daran gut unterscheiden...ab einer gewissen Größe
> 
> ...



Hallo,

mit dem Ergebnis BF bin ich einverstanden, nicht aber mit der Begründung.  

_*BF und MF sind lediglich Varianten einer Art!*_

Es gibt daher außer der Färbung keine Unterschiede!

Eine abgenutzte Unterseite der Schwanzflosse deutet zwar auf eine Beckenhaltung hin, ist aber bei der Unterscheidung der Varianten von Salmo trutta nicht zur Bestimmung zu gebrauchen. 

Es gibt in NRW zahlreiche Besatzprojekte mit MF. 
Diese werden ebenfalls in Rundstrombecken gehalten.

Wie ich schon in einem früheren Beitrag dargelegt habe, sind die Übergänge fließend. Ein durchschnittlicher Angler hat sicher nicht die Möglichkeit beide Arten zu unterscheiden.

Muss er aber auch nicht. 
Wichtig ist nur, dass er sich bei Fischen die entnimmt sicher ist. Bei Zweifeln daher lieber zurücksetzen.

mfG

Sneep


----------



## Tobsn (7. August 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit dem Ergebnis BF bin ich einverstanden, nicht aber mit der Begründung.
> 
> ...



Moin,

das mit dem Besatz mag zwar alles stimmen, allerdings glaube ich kaum, dass in NRW 50er Meerforellen besetzt werden. Die Abschürfungen an der Schwanzflosse sind relativ frisch und würden nach ein/zwei Jahren im Meer kaum noch zu sehen sein...

T


----------



## Sneep (8. August 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



Tobsn schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das mit dem Besatz mag zwar alles stimmen, allerdings glaube ich kaum, dass in NRW 50er Meerforellen besetzt werden. Die Abschürfungen an der Schwanzflosse sind relativ frisch und würden nach ein/zwei Jahren im Meer kaum noch zu sehen sein...
> 
> T




Hallo,

also ich gehe mal davon aus, das in NRW in der Regel wohl auch keine 50 cm BF besetzt werden. 

Ich bleibe dabei, es gibt keine harten Unterscheidungsmerkmale anhand derer man MF oder BF unterscheiden kann. Es bleibt nur die Färbung.

Alles andere ist Selbstbetrug. Eine abgenutzte Schwanzflosse kann kein Merkmal zur Unterscheidung sein.

Wenn man Salmo trutta bis zum Einsetzen der Smoltifikation in Betonbecken hältert, sind sehr häufig noch beim Aufsteiger Abflachungen und Verknorpelungen der Schwanzflossenunterseite zu erkennen.

mfG

snEEp


----------



## Tobsn (12. August 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

Bei uns in der Heide werden 50er BF besetzt...

T


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. August 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

An der Größe alleine unterscheidet man diese Fische jedenfalls nicht. :m

http://www.fishing-worldrecords.com/

Salmo trutta trutta = Sea Trout = Meerforelle (Süd),  max. 22,23 kg 117 cm (Rio Grande, Argentina, 2008)
Meerforelle DE Rekord ---> 13,6kg 95cm  (Ostsee, Nordküste Rügen, 2008) (http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=42708)
Salmo trutta fario = Brown Trout = Bachforelle , max. 25,50 kg 124 cm (Lokve Reservoir, Croatia, 1958)
Salmo trutta lacustris = Lake Trout = Seeforelle , max. 31,00 kg  130 cm (Lake Maggiore, Switzerland,1926)


Das Wachstum hängt einfach vom Nahrungsangebot ab, und eine Bachforelle aus einem Bächlein bleibt nur deswegen klein, weil sie weniger Nahrung bekommt und langsam wächst.


----------



## SoNic (25. September 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*



Philippm schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Meerforellenexperten!
> 
> Ich wollte gerne fragen, ob der Fisch auf dem Foto eine Bachforelle oder Meerforelle ist
> Die Forelle wurde in einem Fluss in Nordrhein-Westfalen gefangen und war ca. 50 cm lang.



das ist auf jedenfall eine bach xD ne schöne so müssen sie mindestens sein !


----------



## ADDI 69 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meerforelle oder Bachforelle*

Hi leute
ich bin auch der meinung es ist ne bachforelle ,bei uns wurde dieses jahr ne 56er in der warnow gefangen und die sieht dieser zum verwechseln ähnlich


----------

